

Has google added voting to search results? - symbiotic
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=php+explode&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
Noticed this just now as I was browsing. Let me know if you see the voting options...
======
makecheck
This is SearchWiki. You only see that if you log in, and it only affects your
view of specific results.

See: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/searchwiki-make-
searc...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/searchwiki-make-search-your-
own.html)

